# New Syrian Hamster in Imac fantasy cage



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

...................................


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

sorry about teeny 
though there may still be a chance yet 

one of my hamsters disappeared for 3 months and turned up in a clothes drawer and had made a nest out of all y brotehrs shirts! (he was away at uni and wasnt best pleased) and she anaged to dodge the cats 

well done on rescuing another happy though

and s/hes gorgeous
does s/he have a nae yet?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2011)

We are hoping she hasn't been got by the other pets and has managed to hide somewhere safe. I'm still gonna put food down with some traps to hopefully catch her. I do have another cage spare should she turn up. Hope she does as she was such a friendly little thing. My son Max has been so upset about her which is another reason why I went out to get another, but thought I'd get the syrian when I saw her needing a home.
Her name is still a little undecided. My daughter who is 3 wants to name her Baby. One of my sons who is 5 wants to name her Fluffy and my eldest son who is 8 wants to name her Amy. Mabe we should call her Fluffy Baby Amy:lol:
Think she will be named Baby though As my daughter has problems with her speach and cant say Fluffy or Amy very well.
She isn't the friendliest of Hamsters but I'm sure we can get her tame.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i hope so
and really hope teeny turns up too


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

She looks like she's loving her new home!

I hope teeny turns up


----------

